# 1st cali orange plant.



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 3, 2007)

smoke report was some very i mean some super duper irie sweet candy tasting,mmmmm mmmmm good as tony the tiger would sayand the expando was like bombs from commado  lol,heres a pic of some,i will report the other 4 plants as i get to them  !!!!PS


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 3, 2007)

Tony wouldnt say mmmmmm mmmmm good he would say theyyyyre Grrrreeeaaat!!!!

Nice buds though!


Stunzeed..


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 3, 2007)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> Tony wouldnt say mmmmmm mmmmm good he would say theyyyyre Grrrreeeaaat!!!!
> 
> Nice buds though!
> 
> ...


see what weed does to u i told u it was some bomb ****  lol.thanks for correcting me.PS


----------



## Roken (Jun 14, 2008)

I was waiting for that comment! haha, another bowl please!


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 14, 2008)

It's the dorky Campbell's soup kids that say Mmm mmm good! instead of "Mom, this stuff's the ****!"


----------

